# Painting practice....



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is my latest weathering experiment/painting practice 'model'.

This is a Ta 152 tail from the 1/32 scale Revell Fw 190D-9 kit and used this for my experiment, my goal was to make this tail look like it was an old war relic that had set outdoors and had much of the paint eroded away on the uppersurfaces exposing the metal.
I wanted to try and use Alclad II sprayed over a models finish to represent missing or weathered paint and here I used Alclad II that was sprayed only on the very uppersurfaces in small amounts and did get the effect I was after but Alclad was never meant to be used this way and it did not spray as fine or as easily as regular model paints.

Here is what my experiment turned out like...
















These pics don't show the metallic sheen of the Alclad very well but its there on the uppersurfaces above the swastikas, later I will attempt better pictures with better lighting.


Agentsmith


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like you about nailed it on the rudder. Looks good.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

So far so good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks walsing and roadrner!

I will be redoing this experiment and adding more Alclad II to get a more metallic look to it. Not sure when I might do this, most likely after my two current aircraft builds are off the work table.


Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

While I was finishing up the Fw 190 I tried adding a little more Alclad II on the upper portions to my painting experiment to make it look more metallic, sadly it still does not come out that well in my pics. Sunlight would have been a big help and prevented the Alclad II from looking like gray paint.
I also tried to further fade out the black swastika but it was not a huge success.
















My next step in this experiment will be adding some dampened salt over the metal areas and then spraying a light coat of flat clear over them.

One other Alclad II experiment that I have plans to carry out is using Alclad II as a way to add weathering to the wing roots on a model. I will be doing this with a loose mask of the shape of the wear marks and very lightly spraying the Alclad II on, also some dampened grains of salt will be used at the same time.

Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks like you have done a real nice job on this one also Paul.....Cheers mark


----------

